# Microsoft VM unterstützt Applet nicht



## vegeta (30. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mein Applet in Packages gepackt, um einwenig aufzuräumen nun aber funktioniert das applet nicht mehr,
hab das selbe applet mit dem appletviewer zum einwandfreien laufen bekommen und mit dem IE mit Java-Plugin hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt .

Kann es sein das VM keine Package verabeiten kann?
laut fehlermeldung kann er die applette Klasse nicht finden

danke für eure hilfe

gruss

vj


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Mrz 2006)

Wie rufst du es denn auf?


```
<applet code="myPackage.MyApplet.class" archive="MyApplet.jar" .../>
```


----------



## vegeta (30. Mrz 2006)

Also ich rufe das applet wie folgt auf


```
applet code="packagename/myapplet.class" archive="myApplet.jar"
```

mit


```
myPackage.MyApplet
```
 geht glaube ich nicht

Mit dem Javaplugin funktioniert es, nur die VM macht ärger.

Danke 

gruss

vj


----------



## vegeta (4. Apr 2006)

Hallo mit 


```
myPackage.MyApplet
```

funktioniert der Aufruf nicht man verwendet wie unten angegeben folgenden Aufruf


```
applet code="packagename/myapplet.class" archive="myApplet.jar"
```

Leider bekomm ich das Applet nicht zum laufen, obwohl ich nur java 1.1 Klassen verwendet habe.

Kann es daran liegen das Eclipse, trotz auswahl im preference Fenster eine andere Java version zum

compilieren verwendet?

gruss

vj


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2006)

Auch wenn du nur Klassen aus dem JDK 1.1 verwendet, dein Programm aber mit einer höheren Compiler-Version kompiliert hast, kann die MS-VM nichts mehr damit anfangen. Installiere das JDK 1.1.8 von Sun, wenn du sicherstellen willst, dass die MS-VM damit auch arbeiten kann.
Guck mal in die FAQ, dort habe ich das ausführlicher erklärt.


----------



## vegeta (4. Apr 2006)

Hi genau das war es,

wenn man das Applet jetzt signieren möchte muss man auch das alte keytool verwenden?

habe jetzt ein bischen rumgespielt und ein applet mit dem Keytool signiert, leider  berücksichtig die 

microsoft vm dies nicht.

Schon mal gemacht?

Gruss

vj


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2006)

Ja.
Guck dir mal in der FAQ die Batchdatei an.


----------



## vegeta (5. Apr 2006)

HI,

wo finde ich die Batchdatei?

Kannst du dir bitte auch mal folgendes Problem von mir ansehen?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29693&highlight=

Ich glaube einen Bug in der Sun jdk gefunden zu haben.

und zwar werden die Unicodes nicht richtig dargestellt, das problem haben

einige Steuerelemente.

ok jetzt geh ich schlafen

Gruss

vj


----------



## Ilja (5. Apr 2006)

Müsste das nicht so sein?

applet code="packagename*.*myapplet.class" archive="myApplet.jar"


----------



## vegeta (6. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

wie oben schon erwäht funktioniert es mit einem Slash "/".
ich weis in java benutzt man den Punkt um das Package mit
anzugeben aber im IE und auch in den anderen Browsern
gibt man den Slash an für die Package zuordnung
gruss

vj


----------



## Guest (11. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

Das signieren mit javakey hat den selben effekt wie keytool. So signierte Applets funktionieren nur mit dem 
JavaPlugin.
Für den Internet Explorer gibt es ein seperates signiertool, welches von microsoft nicht mehr angeboten wird.
Es ist ein größerer Aufwand für das Signieren nötig, da das Applet vorher in ein CAB file gepackt werden muss.
Auch das erzeugen von testzertifikaten ist mit einem enormen aufwand verbunden.

Fall es jemand interessiert kann ich auch ins Detail gehen

Gruss

vj


----------

